# Heinkel 111 in color



## Célérité (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice video in color, it's certainly a film extract?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ysb5i-LBeQ_


----------



## alpino1977 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, it's from "Battle of Britain" movie


----------

